# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouveauts sur le forum (depuis vendredi 30 janvier au soir)

## Anomaly

Bonsoir  ::D: 

Depuis ce soir, il y a quelques nouveauts sur les forums. Voici les principales :

*Groupes sociaux*

Dsormais, un groupe social se comporte comme un vrai forum, avec plusieurs discussions, possibilit de s'abonner  des discussions et les messages sont affichs dans l'ordre croissant. Les groupes sociaux peuvent galement avoir un "avatar", et un groupe peut tre transfr  une autre personne.

Les messages existants dans les groupes sociaux ont tous t dplacs dans une discussion unique  l'intrieur du groupe social, mais rien ne vous empche maintenant de crer de nouvelles discussions dans le groupe social.

*Messagerie prive*

- Vous disposez d'une fonctionnalit "Rponse rapide"  un message priv.
- Vous pouvez trier vos MPs par titre, date et expditeur.
- Vous pouvez filtrer l'affichage de vos MPs par titre, intervalle de date, expditeur, par "non lu" et par "non rpondu".
- Vous pouvez choisir d'activer ou pas la copie par dfaut de vos messages envoys dans le dossier correspondant.
- La slection des messages privs est "souvenue" quand on passe d'une page  l'autre pour des oprations en masse dessus.
- Il est dsormais possible de signaler un message priv litigieux aux modrateurs.

*Divers*

- Options de "Vie prive" : Il est dsormais possible d'affecter quelle partie de votre profil (messages visiteurs, portraits, liste d'amis...) est visible  qui (tout le monde, utilisateurs inscrits, amis...).
- Il est possible de dplacer une image d'un album  l'autre.
- Dans la barre de navigation, nouveau lien "Communaut" donnant accs direct aux groupes sociaux, aux albums, et aux amis.

----------


## Alp

Excellent travail, a a de l'allure  ::ccool:: 

 ::bravo::

----------


## SoftAbdou

Bonjour, 

Excellent travail surtout pour les groupes soucieux 

Bonne chance

----------


## Arnaud F.

Tout bonnement norme !


 ::hola::

----------


## supersnail

Tout pareil  ::hola::

----------


## bassim

Salut,
J'ai accd aux groupes sociaux comme chaque jour, et ... j'ai rien compris au dbut, je suis all direct au forum "Evlution du club" et je comprend mieux maintenant.
bravo les gars pour le travail accompli afin d'amliorer notre confort quotidien au sein de Developpez. A quand une masseuse pour chaque membre  ::mouarf:: 

juste une question, comment crer une catgorie pour les groupes sociaux parceque maintenant tout les groupes sont mis dans la catgorie "Uncategorized" ?

----------


## SoftAbdou

Bonjour,




> juste une question, comment crer une catgorie pour les groupes sociaux parceque maintenant tout les groupes sont mis dans la catgorie "Uncategorized" ?


salut Bassim j'ai pos la mme question dans le forum Mode d'emploi et j'attends toujours une rponse  ::roll:: 

Bonne chance tout le monde

----------


## Marc Lussac

> + Il sera aussi dsormais plus facile de faire une recherche dans les groupes sociaux qui peuvent tres dsormais classs dans une catgorie.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Les groupes sociaux viennent d'tres classs par catgories  ::):

----------


## longbeach

Pour moi ce serait plus de confort si on pouvait conserver jusqu' 300 messages dans nos botes.
Possible ? Il me semble que c'est limit  50 ou 100 messages pour le moment  ::?:

----------


## Maxoo

Pas mal tout a  :;): 
Bon boulot !!

----------


## DranDane

Bon boulot oui.

Je me pose tout de mme des questions sur l'intret de groupes sur des jeux vidos ? Ne faudrait il pas essayer de rester dans le domaine du dveloppement. Des groupes sur la 3D, XNA et la programmation console ou comment crer un IA pour un jeu d'chec oui mais un groupe sur Tomb Raider je vois pas son intrt, pas ici.

Il y des sites nettement plus indiqu pour crer des forums de jeux vidos. Je pense rapidement  jeuxvideo.com, jeuxvideo.fr, clubic, etc... Ces diffrents site ont aussi un forum sur le dveloppement alors que ce n'est pas leur business. Je trouve cela autant ridicule. Cette multiplications des forums en tout genres n'est pas l'idal.

Je sais que rve mais qu'est ce qu'on y gagnerais  avoir un forum unique sur le dveloppement et que tout les sites "concurents" (comprenez qui font le mme business)  developper.com redirigent leurs utilisateurs vers les forum de developpez.com.

Avant de me prendre les foudres de gamers sachez que j'en fait partie aussi. Il y a juste que je pense que si vous voulez un forum sur un jeu mieux vaut vous rendre sur n'importe quel autre site que celui-ci.

----------


## HiRoN

Un grand merci pour la travail effectu !  :;):

----------


## marcleb1

Bonjour,
Je me suis inscrit dans le groupe Pascal/Lazarus et j'ai tap un long message en rponse  un autre...
J'ai d'abord appris que chaque message tait limit  1000 caractres.
OK, je vais le couper en trois, mais alors j'ai du attendre 30 secondes entre chaque partie que j'envoyais...
C'est un peu court 1000 caractres pour raconter sa vie  ::lol::

----------


## octal

> J'ai d'abord appris que chaque message tait limit  1000 caractres.
> ...
> C'est un peu court 1000 caractres pour raconter sa vie


Pense plutt  te crer un BLOG  ::yaisse2::

----------


## empire.dev

::yaisse2::  On progresse, Merci et bon courage

----------


## ouiouioui

Merci pour toutes ces amliorations  ::king::

----------


## Jsh

je sens que a va donner un petit coup de fouet aux groupes sociaux : excellent  ::bravo::

----------


## MedNaceur

Bonne chance, Travail de valeur  ::ccool::

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Je me pose tout de mme des questions sur l'intret de groupes sur des jeux vidos ? Ne faudrait il pas essayer de rester dans le domaine du dveloppement. Des groupes sur la 3D, XNA et la programmation console ou comment crer un IA pour un jeu d'chec oui mais un groupe sur Tomb Raider je vois pas son intrt, pas ici.
> Il y des sites nettement plus indiqu pour crer des forums de jeux vidos. Je pense rapidement  jeuxvideo.com, jeuxvideo.fr, clubic, etc... Ces diffrents site ont aussi un forum sur le dveloppement alors que ce n'est pas leur business. Je trouve cela autant ridicule. Cette multiplications des forums en tout genres n'est pas l'idal.


Bonjour,

Tes propos ne manquent pas de logique  :;): , cependant quelques prcisions :

- Cela n'est pas des forums mais des groupes sociaux.
- Ca n'est pas l'quipe de developpez qui  cr ces groupes sociaux mais les utilisateurs.
- Il y  trs peu de groupes sociaux qui ont t crs sur les jeux, 4 groupes sur environ 100, soit 4%, a n'est pas norme.

Un groupe social sur un jeux sur developpez.com n'a pas  vocation  remplacer un forum sur un jeu sur le site officiel de l'diteur, ou sur un site spcialis jeux, tu as entirement raison. Si des visiteurs ont dcid de crer un groupe social sur un jeu sur developpez.com c'est qu'ils avaient envie de le faire, exemple  : "Pourquoi ne pas discuter de la conception du jeux du point de vue d'un informaticien, ou alors simplement l'envie d'organiser des parties en rseau avec des personnes que l'on  l'habitude de frquenter sur les forums du club developpez.com ?". Nous avons un serveur assez puissant pour supporter la charge alors nous n'avons aucune raison d'interdire la cration de ce genre de groupes  ::):  . A mon sens, les groupes sociaux hors informatiques ne sont pas une extension des forums destins aux informaticiens, mais plutt dans ce cas une extension de la taverne.

- Si tu pense qu'il manque des groupes sociaux,  toi de les crer, et de les faire vivres, a n'est pas notre rle. Notre rle d'hbergeur consiste  vous  proposer les meilleurs services possibles, aprs c'est  vous de jouer...






> Je sais que rve mais qu'est ce qu'on y gagnerais  avoir un forum unique sur le dveloppement et que tout les sites "concurents" (comprenez qui font le mme business)  developper.com redirigent leurs utilisateurs vers les forum de developpez.com.


Cela ne manque pas de logique et a serais certes une vision idale, et on en est pas trs loin puisque sur beaucoup de technologies plus de 90% des informaticiens se sont en effet rassembls sur developpez.com .
Cependant nous n'avons pas le pouvoir d'amliorer encore cette situation par un coup de baguette magique  ::mouarf::  . La seule chose que nous pouvons faire c'est de continuer  faire notre maximum pour amliorer les services existants, et crer de nouveaux services gratuits, et c'est ce que nous nous efforons de faire de notre mieux. 

Cependant, en tant que visiteur, tu as le droit de conseiller  tes relations de venir sur developpez.com si tu es satisfait des services que l'on propose  :;):

----------


## zandru

::king:: 
Bravo, les groupes sociaux sont "beaucoup plus mieux" :;):

----------


## karimoscapitated

je vois personnellement que le site dveloppez a subit une bonne amlioration!
je tiens a fliciter toute l'quipe pour son travail immense qu'il ont fait!
bravo!! ::king::

----------


## mourad2032

Je vous merci moi aussi de vos fforts et aussi que vous faites pour nous les forumeur , mais il y a une chose qui me tracasse sur mon forum c'est le quota de fichier joints qui est atteint et j'arrive pas a ajouter d'autre car 500 octets de totale fichier joindre c'est peux , alors que je suis oblig de les uploader dans une autre upload et prciser le chemin , ca serais bien que vous augmentiez un peux, car moi j'aimerais bien de faire dans mon forum pour qu'il faire bien connaitre car dans mon forum il ya toujour de nouveux , aussi il ya une chose c'est que j'arrive pas a faire des mini calendarier dans mon forum et faire par exemple des sondage et sourtout faire de la pub , car a sera un tres grand plaisir ..
amicalement mourad et merci pour tous et bon soire    ::king::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Chapeaux pour les amliorations, les groupes sociaux ont maintenant une relle utilit ::king::

----------


## anadoncamille

Bravo pour ces amliorations ! Pour les groupes, beau travail.

Pour les images d'albums a serait pratique de pouvoir les trier. 

Merci  vous.

----------


## deblanco

excelentisism job je vous suis ds ce travail brillant

----------


## Siguillaume

Ce n'est pas trop dire *TRES BEAU TRAVAIL*!
C'est vraiment bien fait! Et c'est toujours un plaisir renouvel de voir l'volution du forum.




> Pour moi ce serait plus de confort si on pouvait conserver jusqu' 300 messages dans nos botes.


Il est vrai que ce ne serait pas une mauvaise chose en soit, mais je crois que priorit tant faite aux discussions sur le forum, il est bien de ne pas augmenter la taille de la boite des MP. a pourrait alourdir les choses par la suite. :;): 

Ce que je suggrerais par contre serait de relativiser la taille de cette boite en fonction des rangs. ::): 

Merci encore  toute l'quipe!

----------


## mlny84

> Pour moi ce serait plus de confort si on pouvait conserver jusqu' 300 messages dans nos botes.


Pour information (au cas o tu ne l'aurai pas vu), il est possible d'extraire les MP dans plusieurs formats (texte par exemple), ce qui permet de les archiver sur notre ordinateur si on ne veut pas supprimer certains messages.

Tout en bas  droite sur la bote de rception :



> Tlcharger tous les messages privs comme:
> XML | CSV | Texte


Et tout  fait d'accord, trs beau travail  ::king::

----------

